# Prof Whorwell



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI have had the call to say that I am near the top of the list for Hypnotherapy with Val at prof Whorwell in manchesterAnyone seen themFiona


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Fiona - Just curious, when did you first sign up for the appt - how long have you been waiting to get in?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Never mind- I found your previous post from August 2010:In Topic: hypnotherapy in manchester18 August 2010 - 01:17 PM


> HiI am down for it. waiting list is 1 year.Fiona x hi there am having it i have had 12 sessions and it has helped me loads *just my ibs is still so so bad i hate it * - Scarlett


Fiona, do you still have IBS - in another post in November, you mention you don't have IBS - Hope you are able to get in soon and you are helped! All the best... For those of you who are near Manchester, who do not want to wait a full year, clinical hypnotherapist Michael Mahoney who holds NHS and BUPA provider numbers is in nearby Warrington -his waiting list is considerably shorter, protocol effective as well.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

cookies4marilyn said:


> Never mind- I found your previous post from August 2010:In Topic: hypnotherapy in manchester18 August 2010 - 01:17 PMFiona, do you still have IBS - in another post in November, you mention you don't have IBS - Hope you are able to get in soon and you are helped! All the best... For those of you who are near Manchester, who do not want to wait a full year, clinical hypnotherapist Michael Mahoney who holds NHS and BUPA provider numbers is in nearby Warrington -his waiting list is considerably shorter, protocol effective as well.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Fiona 123 said:


> HiI have had the call to say that I am near the top of the list for Hypnotherapy with Val at prof Whorwell in manchesterAnyone seen themFiona


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiWent on the waiting list in June/July 2010..Yes I still have IBS not as bad at the mo.watching what I eat mainly.And if I have cramps take spasmol. which is good.F X


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Good News . I now have an appt 3.6.11 for hypnotherapy.Fiona


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Great to hear this Fiona! Wish you much success!


----------



## Snail (Mar 28, 2011)

Fiona 123 said:


> Good News . I now have an appt 3.6.11 for hypnotherapy.Fiona


I'm starting mine at wythenshawe this week. I had my consultation last week.THIS MUST WORK- i've tried everything. I am praying for my life back!Good luck xx


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Good Luck. I'm there on Friday. I see Will Fowler.Good LuckFiona x


----------

